# Reps or singles?



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 9, 2016)

A question I have been wondering, I reset completely after ever pull when doing dead lifts . Meaning if I was doing a 5x5 scheme that day I would take my breath at the top then get into position pull release and come back up to take my breath before the next rep. 

Is this a proper method of doing reps or am I just doing 25 singles essentially with a big break every 5 reps ? I ask b/c I see a lot of guys reset at the bottom without dis engaging the bar completely like I do and I do not see anyone pulling the way I do 

are both acceptable forms of training or should I try and work towards resetting without disengaging the bar


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 9, 2016)

That's how I do it most of the time with heavy sets. Either way is fine.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 9, 2016)

I have to take at least a couple seconds between reps. Hook hurts the worst when you slam the bar down.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2016)

Wasn't this something we had you start like a year or two ago? If you have gotten more disciplined and consistent on rep one then maintain tightness and go.  If not keep doing singles as you called it.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2016)

Personally I lower it enough to where it almost touches the ground then I bring it back up. That's for reps though. Seems to help as my pull has gone up a lot since I started that. Kinda like keeping tension at all times.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 9, 2016)

Milo said:


> Personally I lower it enough to where it almost touches the ground then I bring it back up. That's for reps though. Seems to help as my pull has gone up a lot since I started that. Kinda like keeping tension at all times.



So you're basically doing Romanian Deadlifts?


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So you're basically doing Romanian Deadlifts?



I thought Romanian was a version of stiff legged?


----------



## snake (May 9, 2016)

I view low rep DL like singles in my head; it seems like it helps me hold my form. As for re grasping, nope. I like staying tight throughout the movement.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wasn't this something we had you start like a year or two ago? If you have gotten more disciplined and consistent on rep one then maintain tightness and go.  If not keep doing singles as you called it.



yep your the one who had me reset at the top. I noticed a lot of guys resetting at the bottom it got me questioning my form . It got me thinking that maybe I needed to not completely disengage but if there is no added benefit then I will stick to what I have been doing I think it's a whole lot safer and gives me time to think myself through the lift before I pull


----------



## Tren4Life (May 9, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> yep your the one who had me reset at the top. I noticed a lot of guys resetting at the bottom it got me questioning my form . It got me thinking that maybe I needed to not completely disengage but if there is no added benefit then I will stick to what I have been doing I think it's a whole lot safer and gives me time to think myself through the lift before I pull




He had me do the same thing. Only I had to take a step back then step up under the bar again.  It really helped me get my set up right for a meet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2016)

Milo said:


> I thought Romanian was a version of stiff legged?



Romanian doesn't touch the floor. Stiff does.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> yep your the one who had me reset at the top. I noticed a lot of guys resetting at the bottom it got me questioning my form . It got me thinking that maybe I needed to not completely disengage but if there is no added benefit then I will stick to what I have been doing I think it's a whole lot safer and gives me time to think myself through the lift before I pull



One way keeping engaged at the bottom can help is of you are trying to find your leverage point.  A slow negative on dl will put you into the perfect mechanical position to pull.  If you can mimick that on rep 1 that would be great. 

Resetting yourself isn't hurting unless your initial set up for each rep is dog shit.


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

I mostly do touch and go.
Need to reset I guess and try that out between reps. 
I like slamming the weights down and use the bounce back to help me get it back up. 
Bodybuilder for life sucker 
Jk powerlifter is in my blood also


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

both are great


----------

